# New Mexico Father Beat 5 Year Old Daughter To Death



## natural in ATL (Apr 9, 2019)

For not doing her homework 
————————-
*New Mexico Father Beat 5-Year-Old Daughter to Death for Not Doing Homework, Police Say*

Brandon Reynolds, 36, who was enraged at his daughter's attitude towards homework, decided to discipline her by spanking her with a shoe. The incident reportedly led to the 5-year-old's death.

April 09, 2019

A New Mexico man was arrested and charged with intentional child abuse resulting in the death of a child under 13 last week after he beat his 5-year-old daughter to death for not doing her homework, Albuquerque police say.

Brandon Reynolds, 36, said he was assisting his daughter with her homework from school on Thursday when she expressed her refusal to complete it, according to a criminal complaint. Reynolds, who was enraged at his daughter's attitude towards homework, decided to discipline her by spanking her with a shoe at around 8.30 p.m. He then claims to have "blacked out."

At around 1 a.m. on Friday, Reynolds phoned 911, emergency services, to report that his daughter had gone into cardiac arrest. After emergency responders were unable to revive the child, she was immediately transported to University of New Mexico Hospital, where she was later pronounced dead.

"The Fire Department and AFR received a 911 call at 1 a.m. this morning of a child in cardiac arrest. The AFR arrived at the scene and administered medical treatment before transporting that child to the hospital," an Albuquerque Police Department (APD) spokesperson said on Friday at a press conference live-streamed to Facebook. "That child, a five-year-old girl, was declared deceased at the hospital. [We] learnt from hospital staff that the girl suffered serious injuries."

"When rescue arrived, they realized this was turning into a criminal situation and they called us and we took over the investigation," another APD spokesperson added. "AFR recognized right away that this wasn't consistent with what they were being told and it became a criminal investigation."

Police noted at the press conference that the investigation is currently active and more information will be released at a later date. Authorities also revealed there were no other children in the house at the time of the incident and that police were not aware of any past events of a similar nature related to Reynolds or the victim.

An investigation conducted by authorities and the New Mexico Children, Youth and Families Department found blood on the walls and carpet of the living room where the incident occurred. Authorities said the girl, who has not been formally named, was covered in bruises and other serious injuries, allegedly from being beaten with the shoe.

According to the Albuquerque Journal, court records show that Reynolds had full custody of the victim after a falling out with her mother, Chantal Smith. A custody battle for the child led a court hearing officer, who had concerns with Smith's marijuana use, to determine that she ought to be in the care of her father.

The Albuquerque Police Department did not immediately respond to Newsweek's request for further comment.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 9, 2019)

This is the wildebeest   that “blacked out” and beat that child to a pulp.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 9, 2019)

I absolutely can not....


----------



## natural in ATL (Apr 9, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> This is the wildebeest   that “blacked out” and beat that child to a pulp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 445249


Thanks for adding - I was going to and then it was all just making me sick to my stomach. That poor child.


----------



## lesedi (Apr 9, 2019)

That poor baby. She had been abused for a long time. He needs to stop with the homework story


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 9, 2019)

lesedi said:


> That poor baby. She had been abused for a long time. He needs to stop with the homework story


Exactly. He wasn’t helping with homework and this wasn’t the first time she was abused.


----------



## caligirl (Apr 10, 2019)

He'll get what's coming to him in prison


----------



## Kanky (Apr 10, 2019)

natural in ATL said:


> According to the Albuquerque Journal, court records show that Reynolds had full custody of the victim after a falling out with her mother, Chantal Smith. A custody battle for the child led a court hearing officer, who had concerns with Smith's marijuana use, to determine that she ought to be in the care of her father.



 In 2019 they gave an abusive man full custody of his child because the mother used marijuana.


----------



## natural in ATL (Apr 10, 2019)

Kanky said:


> In 2019 they gave an abusive man full custody of his child because the mother used marijuana.


Right. I caught that too. Can’t imagine the agony her mother feels right now.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 10, 2019)

Kanky said:


> In 2019 they gave an abusive man full custody of his child because the mother used marijuana.





natural in ATL said:


> Right. I caught that too. Can’t imagine the agony her mother feels right now.





> The _Albuquerque Journal _noted that despite being “very strict,” Reynolds had won full custody of his daughter from the little girl’s mother, Chantel Smith.
> 
> *Smith told the courts then that “Reynolds ha[d] PTSD which cause[d] him to not be able to handle or care for a child properly. He also ha[d] a history of abandoning the mother and that may follow through with the child.”*
> 
> ...



 

I wonder if the mother has any legal case. And...

I hate to always bring it back to the mother, but women really need to be more careful about who they procreate with. Like, FRFR. Why have a child with a man that allegedly suffers from PTSD that makes him unable to properly interact with a child. WTF.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Apr 11, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> This is the wildebeest   that “blacked out” and beat that child to a pulp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 445249



May he be beaten every day in prison, for the rest of this life.


----------



## Kanky (Apr 12, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I wonder if the mother has any legal case. And...
> 
> I hate to always bring it back to the mother, but women really need to be more careful about who they procreate with. Like, FRFR. Why have a child with a man that allegedly suffers from PTSD that makes him unable to properly interact with a child. WTF.


Maybe the father’s PTSD happened after they had the child? I know a man who hasn’t been normal since he came back from Afghanistan but was a good husband and father before then. 

I hope that she does have a legal case. I also hope that the judge understands that he has blood on his hands. He could’ve prevented this.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 12, 2019)

After enduring this, I'd buy the mom some smoke if it would help her cope.   Poor baby.  
He's a bully, and won't find a 5yr old behind bars to Bully.  
I don't condone jailhouse antics but I hope they don't wait till he drops the soap; I Hope a BUBBA breaks him down like a shotgun and loads him up.   I want him to inhale abuse and exhale pain!


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Apr 12, 2019)

she was just a baby.  i sure hope to hear a detailed periodic update on his health while he's in general population.


----------



## Cheekychica (Apr 12, 2019)

My niece just turned 5  I can't even imagine someone doing that to her   Also, homework at 5 years old?


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't know why I came back in here.


----------



## nysister (Apr 15, 2019)

He needs to die. He's lower than an animal. 6 foot tall man beating a young child! Vile!


----------



## natural in ATL (Apr 15, 2019)

This is the sweet little girl:


----------



## natural in ATL (Apr 15, 2019)

Additional info: 

Neighbors said 5-year-old Sarah Dubois-Gilbeau had a smile that just wouldn’t quit. She loved Tingley Beach and had once won a fishing contest there.

Most kids have a favorite color, Sarah had three: pink, purple and blue.

They also said her father, Brandon Reynolds, was “very strict” with the girl and had recently begun home-schooling her. They could hear everything through the walls.

They heard her last cry for help Thursday night.


----------



## natural in ATL (Apr 15, 2019)

The cruel irony (she was removed from her mom’s care because she smoked marijuana): 

Reynolds initially told police a couple of different stories about what had happened, including that Sarah “suddenly stopped breathing” while drifting off to sleep, that *she had come into the bedroom while he was smoking marijuana*, and that she said she needed to use the bathroom and then began to spit up.

But one of the neighbors had a different story to tell.

She told police she overheard Reynolds yelling “get up” followed by sounds of someone or something being struck, as if with a shoe.

Police say the bruising on the child’s body stretched from her neck to her buttocks, much of which was consistent with “the tread of a shoe.”


----------



## natural in ATL (Apr 15, 2019)

The more I read, the more terrible I feel. How can people treat innocent children this way????


----------



## RUBY (Apr 15, 2019)

The little girl had a different surname from the father and mother. Was she really his daughter?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Apr 15, 2019)

I wonder why neighbors did not call police, cps?


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 15, 2019)

natural in ATL said:


> This is the sweet little girl:



Look at her sweet face.


----------



## natural in ATL (Apr 16, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> I wonder why neighbors did not call police, cps?


Maybe like so many people today, they considered it none of their business. So sad.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 16, 2019)

That negrum just wanted to beat that child.  What kind of homework does a 5-year old have?  Print your alphabet?  They need to put him under the jail!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Apr 17, 2019)

caligirl said:


> He'll get what's coming to him in prison



Yep. They have an interesting code in prison; kids and women are off limits.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Apr 17, 2019)

natural in ATL said:


> This is the sweet little girl:



See, i’d Be in jail too, because he would have gotten a double barrel and buckshots to the chest. She was just a baby! Ugh. I’m not buying the homework story at all.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 17, 2019)

Cheekychica said:


> My niece just turned 5  I can't even imagine someone doing that to her   Also, homework at 5 years old?


My daughter is 5. Barely 36 pounds. My daughter brings HW home from VPK every other day.  We do it at our pace. Its definitely not turned in. I'm not having that mess in VPK. Heck no.


----------

